# What's the difference between Yosemite and Sequoia National Parks?



## ruadisneyfan2

We are trying to map out an itinerary for next summer's visit to CA from NJ. We only have 9 nts and there's so much to do!

I'd like to squeeze in Disneyland and ds9 wants to go to Legoland too.

Adding in travel times between towns takes time too.

We were trying to do both national parks but would only have about 1.5-2 days in each.  

Now we're thinking of maybe just choosing one and visiting that one more thoroughly.


This still amounts to 5 hotels in 9 days and flying from Oakland to Santa Ana.
whew!


Dh would really just like to see those massive trees.  I also read about a rafting trip in Yosemite.  Is there something like that in Sequoia?  
We would have from Sat am to Tues night for the nat. parks portion of the trip.
WWYD? and why?
For those who know both parks well, what are the differences/similarities?

I'd appreciate any input but please no more suggestions about more things to do in CA.  We are already trying to cram in a lot.

Thanks!!


----------



## GrandBob

Yosemite is definitely the more interesting, and much, much more crowded, park.  It has the incredible waterfalls, huge rock formations such as Half Dome and El Capitan, the valley, and interesting and accessible high country.  It also has giant sequoia trees near its south entrance, so if that's the only reason to see Sequoia, you can do it in Yosemite.

Sequoia has the trees of course, plus lots of mountains and hiking.  But I'd recommend Yosemite.  And I'd recommend getting accomodations there as soon as possible.  Yosemite in summer is crowded!

-Bob


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Thanks Grandbob.  This is exactly what I was looking for.  

Any specific places to stay that you'd recommend?  I was looking at Tenaya Lodge and looks very nice but it's outside the park, adding probably another hour drive each way to do things in the park.

Since distances on maps are so deceiving, we'd rather stay inside the park to cut down on unnecessary driving. 

Have you ever heard of these?
http://www.redwoodsinyosemite.com/
or
http://www.yosemitepark.com/Accommodations_YosemiteLodge.aspx

Is this a good way to go?  

We will book something soon since I'm sure they will sell out soon.


----------



## GrandBob

Tenaya Lodge is beautiful, I've stayed there.  But yes, it's about an hour away from Yosemite Valley, the falls, and the road to Glacier Point.  The only thing it's close to is the Sequoia grove at the south end of the park.

Without a doubt, the most convenient lodging is in Yosemite Valley itself.  Your link is the one to look at for that.  Of the lodging in the valley, Yosemite Lodge is probably the best compromise between price and convenience.  If money is no object, the Ahwahnee would be wonderful (I've always wanted to try it, but too pricey for me).  After Yosemite Lodge, the next tier would be the tent cabins at Curry Village.  They're actually not too bad -- fully enclosed, with cots and matresses.  But you have to go to the central baths for facilities.  Finally, there's the campgrounds if you want to rough it.

If you can't get into Yosemite Lodge, take a look at the motels in El Portal.  They're just outside the west gate, about 20 minutes from the valley; so the drive's not bad.  The main ones there are Yosemite View Lodge and Cedar Lodge.

Although some web sites will claim that lodging in the town of Mariposa is close, it's not.  Don't stay there.  Pretty town, but the drive down CA140 every day would be a killer.

I haven't stayed at any of the cabins in redwoodsinyosemite.com, but I've heard good things about them.  If you stay there, report back and let us know your experience.

HTH,
Bob


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Thanks Bob! 

You've been a great help.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## CPT Tripss

There are also real cabins with indoor plumbing at Curry.  Staying in the valley is definately the way to go.

Just a side note, the falls may dry up and not be as spectacular if there wasn't a lot of snow and/or there is a dry summer.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

We are currently on a trip with our cousins who are from Spain and last week we went to Monterey for two nights, San Francisco for two nights, Yosemite for two nights (staying at Redwoods in Yosemite) and on the way back to Los Angeles we took a detour to Sequoia, and played at Hume Lake for a bit, then continued on to the General Sherman tree and the tunnel log.  We left Yosemite at around 10am and got to Los Angeles around 2am, but we had a blast.

I agree that if you can, stay in the valley at Yosemite. I've camped down in the valley, stayed at Housekeeping, and in the hard-walled cabins & tent cabins at Curry Village.  I have also stayed at the Redwoods in Yosemite 3 times in different cabins, and have enjoyed each one. The cabins/houses at Redwoods in Yosemite are nice if you would like a common area to hang out in, and the ease & comfort of having a living room area, kitchen, etc.

I highly recommend going to Glacier Point at Yosemite. It really is a must-do, visit the valley, and if you do not go to Sequoia, visit the Mariposa Grove that lies near the southern entrance.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Mary Jo said:


> We are currently on a trip with our cousins who are from Spain and last week we went to Monterey for two nights, San Francisco for two nights, Yosemite for two nights (staying at Redwoods in Yosemite) and *on the way back to Los Angeles we took a detour to Sequoia, and played at Hume Lake for a bit, then continued on to the General Sherman tree and the tunnel log.   We left Yosemite at around 10am and got to Los Angeles around 2am, but we had a blast.*
> 
> I agree that if you can, stay in the valley at Yosemite. I've camped down in the valley, stayed at Housekeeping, and in the hard-walled cabins & tent cabins at Curry Village.  I have also stayed at the Redwoods in Yosemite 3 times in different cabins, and have enjoyed each one. The cabins/houses at Redwoods in Yosemite are nice if you would like a common area to hang out in, and the ease & comfort of having a living room area, kitchen, etc.
> 
> I highly recommend going to Glacier Point at Yosemite. It really is a must-do, visit the valley, and if you do not go to Sequoia, visit the Mariposa Grove that lies near the southern entrance.



The General Sherman is in Sequoia?  
I've been reading/researching so much I'm getting cross-eyed and neglecting my home. 
What is the tunnel log?  Is that the tree you can drive through?  
I read about Mariposa Grove.  That's at the southern entrance of Yosemite, right?
Should we go back to our original plan of 2 nights in each park so we can do both?
I guess we could cut down Disneyland to 1.5 days.  It's much smaller than Disneyworld, right?   Are both MKs similar in size?

Does it really take that long to drive to LA from Yosemite?  Mapquest is saying 6 hrs 10 mins from Yosemite to Disneyland.  

Wow, planning a Disneyworld trip seems easy-peasy now compared to this. 

If only we could add about 3 more days on....


----------



## KCmike

We stayed at yosemite view lodge and the location was terrific.  It is about 5 minutes to the gate and another 10 or so to the valley floor.  It is quite a distance thought to Mariposa where the giant Seq's are.  Yosemite is gorgeous.  If you have any questions please feel free to ask or pm me.  This was our favorite part of our trip this summer.  You can view some of our pictures in our DL trip report under "Third Times a Charm" in the trip reports area of the DL boards.


----------



## woody73

In June we stayed at the Yosemite Lodge.  The accommodations were pretty basic, but the location was fantastic.  

We already have reservations to return next year.

Woody


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Last night I booked the Yosemite Lodge for 3 nights!
The Sat. night of my first choice of days wasn't available so we'll do our itinerary in reverse.  No biggie.  We'll just have to do Legoland/DL first instead.  This may be better anyway since we'll end our trip with relaxing/peaceful Yosemite after the hustle and bustle of the theme parks. 
Glad I'm planning ahead. Thanks for all the tips everyone!  
We're so excited!

The funny part is I DVR'd a bunch of shows on the Travel Channel back in April about many different National Parks (dh wanted to see Mt. Rushmore)
and one of the shows is all about Yosemite    At the time I wasn't even considering it and now I can't stop watching it.


----------



## woody73

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> . . . The funny part is I DVR'd a bunch of shows on the Travel Channel . . . one of the shows is all about Yosemite.   At the time I wasn't even considering it and now I can't stop watching it.


The best part is that no matter how much you watch or read about Yosemite in advance, it can never truly prepare you for just how majestic it is in person.

Woody


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

woody73 said:


> The best part is that no matter how much you watch or read about Yosemite in advance, *it can never truly prepare you for just how majestic it is in person*.
> 
> Woody




I believe this 100%.  Last summer we went to Sedona and the Grand Canyon.  I had seen so many pictures but dh and I were teary eyed to actually see it and hear newcomers walk up to the rim and loudly say, "OMG!"

Like nothing I've ever seen....


----------



## Dawnand4kids

wow!!! What a tuff choice!! Both are beautiful!! Both are breath taking..I got to see both on our trip from NJ to Cali!!
I was 13 at the time, my mom was diagnosed with cancer, and her last wish was to go to California, well anyway..she beat the odds and 22 yrs later she is still here!
BUt, I was 13 my sis was 7, we had the funnest time, we stayed at a Bed and breakfast, drove through that tree, seen the sherman..the redwoods, omg..there bigger than you can imagine!!  The sites at yosemite..ohh!

We weren't in redwood place as long as yosemite, but, its a place I will never forget!! I wish I could do the trip again with my own kids!!


----------



## disneyfaninaz

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> The General Sherman is in Sequoia?
> I've been reading/researching so much I'm getting cross-eyed and neglecting my home.
> What is the tunnel log?  Is that the tree you can drive through?
> I read about Mariposa Grove.  That's at the southern entrance of Yosemite, right?



The Mariposa Grove is right at the South Entrance to the park.  It is so cool to stand among these giants.  I highly recommend taking the tram tour of the grove.  You really get into the trees that are further up the hill.

The tunnel tree that everyone drove through has fallen.  There is another one still standing, but you are no longer allowed to drive through it.






You will love Yosemite.  If you go early in the summer, the waterfalls should still be running.


----------



## splash5

We stayed at Yosemite Lodge in July - it was hot!!!  The rooms don't have air conditioning, just a ceiling fan.  The view was amazing.


----------



## CPT Tripss

Over the weekend, I read that Ahwanee Lodge was evacuated and that parts of Curry Village were closed.  Close to the cliffs and a few recent rockfalls.  That may make in park accommodations a little tougher to get.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Wow - that sounds like the Royal Arches?  and maybe the rocks under Glacier Point?  Yikes


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Yup - Royal Arches

http://climbing.about.com/b/2009/08...-closes-ahwahnee-hotel-in-yosemite-valley.htm



> On Wednesday, August 26, Yosemite Valley experienced its second major rockfall of the year when a section of cliff on the Royal Arches broke away in the early afternoon and peppered the valley floor in a series of what the Park Service called "moderately small rockfalls."
> 
> The slide closed the Ahwahnee Hotel, a famed historic Yosemite lodge, when rocks tumbled into the hotel parking lot about 100 feet from the cliff base and covered the area with a thick layer of granite dust. No one was injured, but three vehicles in the parking lot sustained damage. The hotel, full with 300 guests although only 60 to 70 were inside at the time, was evacuated and closed until Friday. The Ahwahnee is a National Historic Landmark building.
> 
> The surrounding area was closed while the park geologist analayzed the rockfall to determine if the area continues to be unsafe. Park spokeswoman Kari Cobb told reporters, "We realize now that the first one may not be the only one. We want to err on the side of safety."
> 
> Glacier-carved Yosemite Valley, reaching depths of 3,000 feet, is an active rockfall zone. The Park Service estimates that while at least 600 rockfalls have occurred over the last 150 years, it appears that more rockfalls are happening now. Since 1857, rockfall has killed 14 people and injured 62, which is more than any other National Park site. Last year a rockfall from Glacier Point destroyed cabins at Curry Village. This year, a major rock fall occurred on March 28 when cliffs broke loose from Ahwiyah Point by Half Dome and tumbled 1,800 feet to the valley floor, snapping hundreds of trees and burying part of the Mirror Lake Loop Trail under dust and debris.
> 
> The south-facing Royal Arches, towering 1,600 feet above the valley floor, is a beautiful cliff sector with huge sweeping arches. Royal Arches Route, an excellent and popular classic climb, threads up the cliff for 16 pitches at a reasonable grade (5.7 A0 or 5.9+). It's probably not a good idea to plan on climbing it in the immediate future.


----------

